
Sexist examples ruin your presentation - ssclafani
http://petdance.com/2011/07/distracting-examples-ruin-your-presentation/
======
sp332
Sorry, but there's too much blatant sexism and prejudice for me to get angry
about "microaggressions". It seems more like an invitation for the audience to
feel sexy, and not like an aggressive thing.

